# Looking for a log roller



## MassConsumption (Jul 7, 2008)

A year or two ago I stumbled across a nifty and simple tool for rolling heavy firewood logs that had been cut to splitting length. It sort of looked like a really large set of ice tongs that basically treated the log as a wheel. It had long handles and was made by Booth Enterprises.

Now that my family has FINALLY realized that we need this thing, the company's website is no longer operating. I was wondering if anyone knows how I could contact the guy who makes them (I'm betting it's a guy making them in his garage or something) or find something similar.

I know about cant hooks and peavys but I'm looking for a way to move REALLY big cut logs cut to fireplace length.

I tried googling but all of the "log roller" searches came up with those newspaper contraptions and a few defunct links for booth enterprises.

Thanks, if could get my hands on a log roller my back and toes would REALLY be happy.


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the website!

I bet you could take a drawing to a local weld shop and have them make you one to your spec's.

Bailey's sells log arches to move up to 1000 pound logs also.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a peavey (named after the guy who invented it back in the 1800s as I understand). They're a combination cant hook and pike on a 3' handle. They were originally used to roll logs down into rivers for log drives to the saw and pulp mills.

Try googling Peavey and see what you come up with.


----------



## palogger (Jul 7, 2008)

this sounds to me what ur trying to describe

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15815&catID=164

hope this helps


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 7, 2008)

palogger said:


> this sounds to me what ur trying to describe
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15815&catID=164
> 
> hope this helps



Cant hook will move more than that.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you're talking about a log arch. I've had five different models over the years, and currently have three. If this is the sort of thing you're talking about, I can tell you more, and redirect you to a thread we did here about 4 years ago.


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 8, 2008)

Did some searching because I thought I knew what he was thinking of. I think this is what he is looking for but it appears they don't make it anymore. (pic below)

Here is the description:

Ingenious Log Roller
Moving firewood just got easier!
Cutting the tree down in the woods is the easy part. Getting the logs out to the road is difficult, especially when you have to negotiate hills, streams and brush. Not any more! Our log roller grabs any log securely at the ends so you can roll it out of the woods and right to your truck. Even irregular logs roll easily despite "flopping" along. And, because of the design, the harder you pull, the tighter it grabs the log. Even works one-handed! Just pull handles apart to open jaws, put stainless steel points in log ends and pull. Adjustable so you can roll lengths of 13"-25" with a diameter of up to 21". Made of tough 3/4" lightweight conduit with adjustable rubber strap that pulls jaws together. Assembles in minutes with an adjustable wrench. 47"L, 5 lb. USA made. 

Doesn't sound real sturdy though. If a log arch is too expensive, try a hand truck. Check out the thread below.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=71454


----------



## ray benson (Jul 8, 2008)

I just roll the log over after making my bucking cuts. Wherever the log doesn't touch the ground , you cut all the way through. If the log is touching the ground along the full length of the log - then cut the last few inches carefully looking for a color change in chips. When you hit the bottom bark the color changes. Then my wife helps me roll the log over to finish the bucking cuts.


----------

